
Indian High Court Upholds Freedom of Speech in VC Mahesh Murthy's MeToo Scandal - LogicRiver
https://factordaily.com/mahesh-murthy-investor-seedfund-allegations-sexual-misconduct-rashmi-bansal/
======
LogicRiver
The Delhi High Court has vacated its interim orders of April 2017 restraining
publication of certain impugned allegations of sexual harassment made against
Mahesh Murthy, a Mumbai-based venture capitalist, by several women. A single-
judge bench presided by Justice Jayanth Nath passed the order on Monday.
[https://factordaily.com/delhi-high-court-sets-aside-
interim-...](https://factordaily.com/delhi-high-court-sets-aside-interim-
injunction-on-publishing-allegations-of-mahesh-murthy-sexual-harassment/)

